# We don't like other dogs when we walk!



## rjquinn (Jul 9, 2010)

When we are walking on a leash and meet other dogs, my dog gets upset with dogs we meet. I try to let her befriend them by giving her more leash, but soon she gets mad and growls/barks, sometimes snapping. If I don't allow her any leash she also gets upset. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

How old is she and has she been to any socialisation or training classes?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i 2nd the questions.


also if you meet a dog turn and walk with them, sometimes the stopping face to face is what starts it. we are looking after 2 dogs at the moment with dog isues, but if they are walking in the same direction with the other dogs they dont bother. 

classes are a good idea, ask anyone who has a dog in your aria if they would mind walking with you get her used to other dogs. 


the action of walking together makes them feel like they are part of the one pack and they feel more confident with eachother.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

we have the same problem as well. Though it seems worse with specific dogs. For example, I have a female cockapoo..and she seems to dislike female cocker spaniels the most!, she seems excitedly happy, but when she gets close she starts to snap! Some bigger dogs seem to bother her more as well. If she starts the "yelpy whining" when we approach another dog, we move across the street and I put her on a tight lead. I am also looking into socialization classes as she needs to get use to other dogs.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jerseygirl said:


> we move across the street and I put her on a tight lead. .


worst thing to do, the tension on the lead will make her worce as what you are doing is telling her that their is something to be upset about and she will want to react bad. 

ask the owner if you can walk with them. keep her on as loose a lead as possible. 


deffo looking to the class, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess it's hard explain what happens when we walk.....it goes like this.....walking fine, see another dog, sometimes ignores it and we're fine...Other times she starts this yelpy, whiney, squealy, excited type barking, so I usually do let her go up to the dog on loose lead, she seems to be wagging her tail and happy, the dogs could be nose to nose then outta no where Jersey lunges on the back of the dog biting and growling. This happened a few times until I decided to not let her close to another dog when she gets excited like that. She might be trying to play, but other dogs don't see it like that and get aggressive too. The previous owners couldn't get a handle on it either and resorted to putting a muzzle on her, I have not used it yet though. 
Today, we walked around the trails by the beach, lots of people and their dogs were there. So I thought I'd let her go on the retractable leash and see if she was calmer, but the same thing happened when i didn't restrain her she went after a shitzu and lunged on it! After that I kept her close, when other dogs approached I just got her attention and distarcted her if she started squealing, so it was better that way. 
She has been fine with other dogs though, so I have no idea why she acts like this occasions? I may need to find some other ways of calming her down?


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

I should add to my previous posts that i am dealing with a 3 1/2 yr old that we just recently got, which makes training a little harder as she is set in her ways. Socializing your puppy early would certainly be the best thing to do!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what you are describing Echo does sometimes. the problam is as humans we stand face to face to talk. so naruraly when we want our dogs to meet another dog we want them to be face to face, but some dogs take this as the other chanenging them and they feel the need to react so the lunge first. 

if you want the dogs to meet eachother turn and walk in the same direction as them. then if you want them to meet propperly get her to sit before you go any firther. she must be calm, doing what you want.


----------

